# Good Taiwan Hunting Grounds?



## MantidMaster (Jun 18, 2017)

I will be heading over to Taiwan to visit my relatives, but I also wanted to see if there was a specific place where I could collect there. I love the Taiwanese beetles, so try to hook me up somewhere with those. I know I can not bring them back with me, but I still think catch and release will be enjoyable with somewhere as exciting as Taiwan. Note: I will mainly be in Tainan, so try somewhere around there


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh man Taiwan is awesomeee.  I was born there and lived there for 6 years before coming over to the U.S.  Taiwan is pretty small, you can easily traverse large parts of the island in a day or so.  I'd hit Kending, the southern tip of Taiwan, and Shi Tou mountain (idk if the English is correct there, I know how to say it in Mandarin not spell it lol).  Look around the countless Seven Elevens at night.  Also check fountains of water/pools for floating beetles, I found two that way lol.  I lived in Taichung and Taipei for the most part.  Hualien is also tons of fun and a great place to look.  Bitou is fun too lol.


----------

